# WOC: Fabulous Felines



## Curly1908 (Jun 26, 2010)

Like I always ask, what're ya interested in? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





The following interests me so far:

From "Palace Pedigreed"
-Docile l/g -- mid-tone lavender w/ pearl piggies

From "Leopard Luxe"
-Drive Me Wild l/s -- midtone warm coral w/ gold pearl piggies

From "Burmese Beauty"
-Spree l/g -- pink champagne taupe

Despite the size of this collection, very few of the items interest me.


----------



## sss215 (Jun 26, 2010)

*Palace Pedigreed

Cunning* *Lipstick *Dark berry (Frost) (Limited Edition)
*Lap of Luxury Lipglass* Dark eggplant with pearl (Frost) (Limited  Edition)

*Leopard Luxe*
*
Leopard Luxe Quad*

*Burmese Beauty*
*Kittenish Lipstick *Deep red berry (Cremesheen) (Limited Edition)*
Fancy Cat Lipglass* Dark dirty brown with pearl (Limited  Edition)*
Velvetella Creamstick Liner *


----------



## Soul Unique (Jun 26, 2010)

My preliminary wish list:

*Palace Pedigreeed:*

Palace Pedigreeed Eyeshadow _Quad_
Mauvement _Pigment_
Of Royalty L/S
Lap of Luxury L/G


*Burmese Beauty:*

Desires & Devices S/L/E
Definitely Feline S/L/E
Treat Me Nice S/L/E

_*Depending on swatches i'll either get D&D or Treat Me Nice S/L/E
*_
Gold Stroke _Pigment_
Kittenish L/S
Spree L/G


----------



## Curly1908 (Jul 2, 2010)

Have you all seen the swatches?

I'm crossing Docile l/g off of my list.  It's like a more shimmery version of Lavender Wind l/g.

Drive Me Wild l/s is a MUST.

I'm debating about Spree l/g.  It's beautiful, but it looks SUPER frosty.


----------



## iaisha26 (Jul 9, 2010)

As of now, I'm only interested in the quads.


----------



## ARmakeupjunkie (Jul 9, 2010)

^^Me too!


----------



## Sony (Jul 9, 2010)

I'm only interested in the Short Handle Brushes so far


----------



## Morena.Doll (Jul 9, 2010)

I just want to see the blushes! That is all.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jul 10, 2010)

This collection is a bit of a yawn for me.  I guess I don't really love the theme or color scheme, but I'll probably get a few things.


----------



## Ashleybubbles83 (Jul 10, 2010)

for right now i'll pass but you know once you actually see things up close you tend to change your mind.


----------



## Curly1908 (Jul 10, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Twinkle_Twinkle* 

 
_This collection is a bit of a yawn for me.  I guess I don't really love the theme or color scheme, but I'll probably get a few things._

 
Yeah, I don't really like cats. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But a Fabulous Canine collection doesn't have the same ring to it.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jul 10, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Curly1908* 

 
_Yeah, I don't really like cats. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But a Fabulous Canine collection doesn't have the same ring to it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
No not at all, lol.  It's weird because I was totally a cat person before I met my aunt's Bichon and then got one myself.  Now I'm kind of like, "Cats? Eww" lol. 

Anyway, the promo pictures aren't doing it for me either.  I'm just not loving the way that this collection is strung together.  It also doesn't need to be as large as it is.  It's watered down with repromotes.  Why not make a smaller, tighter, more cohesive and interesting collection?  Meh.


----------



## shy_makeup_girl (Jul 11, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Twinkle_Twinkle* 

 
_No not at all, lol.  It's weird because I was totally a cat person before I met my aunt's Bichon and then got one myself.  Now I'm kind of like, "Cats? Eww" lol. 

Anyway, the promo pictures aren't doing it for me either.  I'm just not loving the way that this collection is strung together.  It also doesn't need to be as large as it is.  It's watered down with repromotes.  Why not make a smaller, tighter, more cohesive and interesting collection?  Meh._

 
I totally agree with you, Twinkle_Twinkle! The promo images are realllly unappealing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I was expecting something more sexy, not a cutout.

Anyways, i posted this question in the regular Fabulous Felines thread, but are any of you gals getting Bloodline pigment? Im on the fence about it.
Do you think it's unique?


----------



## La Dolce Diva (Jul 18, 2010)

This collection makes me melt! I don't know if it's because I can never have enough bronzes, browns, & golds or what, but this collection drives me nuts!  The new eye liners are TO DIE FOR!!!!  Praise The LORD...I hope this means that the dreadful Liquidlasts are on the way out! lol

I'm surprised that they put out so many berry lips...red/berry is definitely an "it" color for the fall, but I'm loving it anyway.  

For me, the catcher for this collection are the lipglasses, especially the Russian Blue ones.  I'm LOVING the pale lippies these days (Chillin' from "In the Groove"...smh), so these are calling my name...


----------



## she (Jul 20, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shy_makeup_girl* 

 
_I totally agree with you, Twinkle_Twinkle! The promo images are realllly unappealing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I was expecting something more sexy, not a cutout.

Anyways, i posted this question in the regular Fabulous Felines thread, but are any of you gals getting Bloodline pigment? Im on the fence about it.
Do you think it's unique?_

 

ditto. i vote for a "couture canine" collection. i'm allergic to cats.

and i find bloodline to be the most interesting of the pigment offerings- i've not seen swatches but it's on my to investigate list. we shall swatch together!


----------



## Ashleybubbles83 (Jul 22, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ashleybubbles83* 

 
_for right now i'll pass but you know once you actually see things up close you tend to change your mind._

 
yeah, that was me earlier, and i'm glad i said that because now that i have seen pics, my mind has changed, and now i want the following:

-palace pedigreed quad
-leopard luxe quad
-burmese beauty quad
-utterly game blush
-the soft meow blush
-pet me blush

$170 spent easy! lol


----------



## Curly1908 (Jul 24, 2010)

Have you guys seen these swatches?: Zoffe's makeup: Fabulous Felines swatches and thoughts!

I've changed my mind about Spree l/g, but I've added Fanzy Cat l/g.  It's going to look HOT over Drive Me Wild l/s.


----------



## she (Jul 25, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Curly1908* 

 
_Have you guys seen these swatches?: Zoffe's makeup: Fabulous Felines swatches and thoughts!

I've changed my mind about Spree l/g, but I've added Fanzy Cat l/g. It's going to look HOT over Drive Me Wild l/s._

 
warning: shameless stealing of ideas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i think fanzy cat is going to be a very versatile wear- and yes it's gonna be HOT over drive me wild! i'm a liner freak and am wondering what to pair that combo with.

also thinking about wildly refined l/g & how that will swatch with drive me wild. could be really intense, it looks like wildly refined has a nice amount of frost.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Jul 25, 2010)

I'm loving this collection!  I'm big on bronzes and golds and warm tones too!  I'm having trouble taking anything off my list.  It is turning into Spring Color Forecast or Fall Color Forecast for me.  But maybe it's okay.  I don't want w whole lot from the Villains collection and I've pretty much skipped the holiday collection for the last few years.


----------



## sss215 (Jul 26, 2010)

i think my final list  after seeing the latest swatches:

*PP*

cunning, lap of luxury 

*LL*

the prowl (hoping this can be a good neutral for me NW45/47 NC50, may back it up if it is)
quad
swatching: drive me wild 

*BB*

antique green pigment

the SH 227
LL bag

I am going to swatch the jealousy lip gloss too.  looks like its could be pretty over cunning lip stick.


----------



## Morena.Doll (Jul 27, 2010)

My List:
- Pet Me
- Utterly Games

Other than those 2 things, this collection bores me.


----------



## ARmakeupjunkie (Jul 27, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Morena.Doll* 

 
_My List:
- Pet Me
- Utterly Games

Other than those 2 things, *this collection bores me.*_

 
I can understand that.  I'm a lippie girl and the lipsticks and glasses are not doing anything for me.  My list stands at Palace Pedigreed and Leopard Luxe quads.  Aristo-Cat lipstick is a maybe.


----------



## berryjuicy (Jul 27, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sony* 

 
_I'm only interested in the Short Handle Brushes so far_

 
ditto

Possibly the leopard luxe quad, but Lord knows I do not need anymore eyeshadows.


----------



## mturner0516 (Jul 27, 2010)

Yawn....(like an old tired cat)


----------



## ARmakeupjunkie (Jul 28, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mturner0516* 

 
_Yawn....(like an old tired cat)_


----------



## machonesty (Aug 4, 2010)

def blushes and one quad.


----------



## harrypotters1ga (Aug 7, 2010)

I looked at Zoffe's makeup swatches and what is everyone's opinion on Utterly game? I'm dying to get Ripe Peach ombre and for those who have it would you say utterly game is a close enough substitute?


----------



## Ashleybubbles83 (Aug 16, 2010)

i've decided palace pedigreed will probably have to wait, but i'll be getting the two other quads, utterly game and the soft meow blushes, and lap of luxury, schemer, wildly refined, and fancy cat lipglasses.


----------



## Notorious19 (Aug 19, 2010)

After seeing Temptalia's swatches and review, I think I'm passing on this collection and saving up for UD BOS III.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Aug 20, 2010)

I guess I was only really interested in the eye liners and maybe a few of the pigments I don't already own.  Temptalia's swatches looked streaky and thin, so I am on the fence about those now.  I'm happy that it looks like I wont be getting much from this collection.  When I see those quads, "unappetizing" is the word that comes to mind.


----------



## sss215 (Aug 20, 2010)

I saw the collection today, and I was impressed by a few things. So here it goes!  I will put my swatches up in a few. 

*The eyeliners are beautiful. * Good thing they are sticking around  because there is no way I could all haul the ones I want during the  collections run.   The grey one is a fresh and clean grey.  No other  tones in it.  I think I will haul that one first because I don't have  anything like it wet or dry. The purple one is beautiful as well.  They  are very longwearing and did not take that much time to dry at all.   I  did get a skinny line swatch with them with no problem.  You can kind of  wipe it off on the edge of the container before you apply it and build  up your color that way.   Very nice MAC!


*Leopard Luxe Quad*:   I really love it more in person,  *Wild by Nature* is a true camel color.   *Notoriety*,  became a favorite because for the first time, I saw the pretty  red-orange flecks in it.  I could rock this with Red Brick, with no  problem.  It looks like a grey brown to me,. I can also pair it with Cut  to Fit,  or Antiqued. 
*Style Prediator* was compared to Straw Harvest and I see that, but  it seems a little deeper and more yellow than SH.  SH looks more orange  to me also.   *Furiously Fabulous* is a beautiful, dark brown the  reflective qualities from the veluxe pearl finish, really gives it the  umpf it needs.  When I think of Veluxe Pearls, I never think of anything  on the dark side. Most of the popular ones are light.  This one is  different because it is dark.  I keep saying how much I love this quad,  but one thing I want to note, I feel like its going to be a challenge to  use these colors together.  They seem like they will work better alone  or with other colors I have already.   The idea may have been to copy an  ocelot, but I don't know.   I know the point of a quad is to merge them  together, but this quad has too many standouts.   When I get my quad, I  will have to see! 

I only pulled *Burmese Beauty* for the color Burmese Beauty. Its  Club, but with more green.  If you like this color, you can dupe it... I  usually make Club more green with Freshwater; or if you have Club, and  are getting Antique Green, mix them and you will probably get the  Burmese Beauty e/s. Two colors in the Palace Pedigree quad are really  Nehru and Sketch.  The color Quite Spoiled is the one that is different,  but not really worth the whole quad if you have the other two.  

I was excited to see the Bloodline pigment, but on me it swatched more grey, almost gunmetal than brown.  I'll pass. 

On to the lipsticks and glosses that I liked.   My favorite was *Cunning*.   Its a deep purple with red flecks in it.  Its NOT really frosty and  goes on smooth (maybe, the glitter makes them call it a frost).  I had  no problems with it, and I am getting 2. I have been waiting for a while  for MAC to do something like this for a while. *Kittenish* is a little lighter than Cunning.  *Drive Me Wild*  is frosty, and swatched on my hand,  it reminds me of the Melon  pigment.   of course its going to be darker/different on alot of people,  but that is how it shows up on me.  *The Prowl* is a beautiful  brown. Its not a flat dull brown as there are flecks of red-orange in  there.  Very WOC friendly, so I am getting 2, also.  *Lap of Luxury *was my favorite gloss. Its more purple than anything on me. Very Pretty. * Fancy Cat *is  an interesting brown. It does look like Chai, but more intense, and  darker. Its a straight up cool color.  It really looks like it should be  an eye color.   
*
Jealous and Best of Breed* are the green and the blue ones.  Great  lip glosses to layer with.  I like Best of Breed best, but I don't feel  like either of them are have to haves right away. 

The blushes, lol.  I did not even take a gander.  They are are light and  uninteresting and dupeable.  This is strictly an eyes and lips  collection.  In my opinion, they could have just did away with the  blushes and focused on pushing some of their existing blushes.   I am sure most of us already have blush dupes... 

Overall, I liked alot of what I was looking for, mostly items I would  consider staples in my collection.  Those go toos that I don't have to  fuss over when I don't feel like getting made up.  Or those colors that I  can pull out and jazz up.


----------



## sss215 (Aug 20, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Notorious19* 

 
_After seeing Temptalia's swatches and review, I think I'm passing on this collection and saving up for UD BOS III._

 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Twinkle_Twinkle* 

 
_I guess I was only really interested in the eye liners and maybe a few of the pigments I don't already own.  Temptalia's swatches looked streaky and thin, so I am on the fence about those now.  I'm happy that it looks like I wont be getting much from this collection.  When I see those quads, "unappetizing" is the word that comes to mind._

 

You have to see it yourself, cause what I saw without a doubt had pretty good payoff. I even tried a few colors on my lips.  
I was concerned when she said the payoff wasn't great, cause I was expecting the opposite.  When I saw the line today, I was glad everything was bold, like i hoped.  my swatches will be up soon.


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Aug 21, 2010)

I think I want Lithe... that's it.


----------



## TheTeenageMuse (Aug 21, 2010)

Thanks for the review sss215!

I always lurk Temptalia and these discussions to create my lists and then when I go into MAC to see it for myself I just end up tossing the list. What a pain. I hate waiting!


----------



## sapnap (Aug 22, 2010)

after seeing swatches, i am definitely a bit more interested that I was before. The LIthe and Bloodline pigments look interesting (these may be my first pigments), drive me wild/refined lip thingys... maybe cunning l/s if its pigmented enuf.. and the eyeliners... o the eyeliners!! I was an all out Liquid eyeliner girl before switching to gel.. so these are a MUST have for me.. the gold, the green and maybe the blue one..The blushes look good too but I must swatch them first (the texture looks divine)


----------



## sss215 (Aug 22, 2010)

my swatches are up in the swatch thread


----------



## trulynicole (Aug 22, 2010)

I am most likely going to pass on this one.  Saving for VV and TT 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I really wanted Drive Me Wild but people are saying that it is frosty.  Is that true?


----------



## sss215 (Aug 23, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *trulynicole* 

 
_I am most likely going to pass on this one.  Saving for VV and TT 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I really wanted Drive Me Wild but people are saying that it is frosty.  Is that true?_

 
it is frosty.  Its a very pretty color. Check it out in the store if you can.


----------



## spectrolite (Aug 24, 2010)

I only ended up ordering 2 things, Pet Me Blush and Bloodline Pigment. I feel like I have taken a step in a positive direction and didn't go wayyyyyy overboard like I normally do... I'm saving that for Venemous Villains.


----------



## Sass (Aug 24, 2010)

Anybody know if any of the blushes shows up on NW45, NC45 and NC50 without having to dig for gold???  I'm on the website ordering...taking major chances here.   Thanks in advance.


----------



## Cocosmith (Aug 25, 2010)

Ok so I went n checked out this collection yesterday.  I'm only going to geta few items
Kittenish-l/s
Cunning- l/s
Lap of Luxury- l/g
Fancy Cat- l/g

I think the Quads are nice, but didn't make me go Wow, plus I just purchased the Naked Pallette from UD.  So I didn't need anymore neutral colors.  The only Blush that stood out was Utterly Game, Matte Peach,.  I did like the liquid liners, green, blue, bronze-nice, but ill pass.  Lol. Anyway its a cool collection n if ur an addict, you will end up with something. Knowing u don't need Nothin.  Lol


----------



## Sass (Aug 26, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Cocosmith* 

 
_





Ok so I went n checked out this collection yesterday.  I'm only going to geta few items
Kittenish-l/s
Cunning- l/s
Lap of Luxury- l/g
Fancy Cat- l/g

I think the Quads are nice, but didn't make me go Wow, plus I* just purchased the Naked Pallette from UD.  So I didn't need anymore neutral colors.*  The only Blush that stood out was Utterly Game, Matte Peach,.  I did like the liquid liners, green, blue, bronze-nice, but ill pass.  Lol. Anyway its a cool collection n if ur an addict, you will end up with something. Knowing u don't need Nothin.  Lol_

 
I feel you.  After I got Naked I haven't even been looking at any neutral eyeshadows...no need for them at this point.


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Aug 26, 2010)

*sigh*

So I just got back from swatching, and I didn't even want the one thing I thought I'd want, which was Lithe. I hate the texture, so I passed. the blushes were nice, but not must haves against the mineralized blushes I already own. The only thing that stood out to me were the liquid liners, but not enough that I just HAD to have them. The apply beautifully and last long; I had to struggle to get them  off!



But yeah, big pass for me.


----------



## 2browneyes (Aug 26, 2010)

I ended up getting the Leopard Luxe Quad. I'm thinking of going back to get Jealous l/g but I can B2M for that.  Nothing really grabbed me as MUST HAVE once I swatched in store.


----------



## machonesty (Aug 26, 2010)

i dont have ripe peach, but utterly game is a pretty peach without too much shimmer. if u have opt orange from lilyland u can make it peachier. 

my haul
utterly game
soft meow
lap of luxury
kittenish
powerful
spree
schemer
black n green liners
jade dragaon nail
earthly harmony nail
bhurmese quad
lithe=love
to pamper l/s


----------



## sss215 (Aug 26, 2010)

I ended hauling 2 items from this line.  The Leopard Luxe quad and  Cunning Lipstick (2).  Cunning was everything I wanted it to me.  Happy  about that.  I also purchased perms: Construtivist paint pot and Red  Brick shadow (actually, i ordered it online and used the free shipping  code, cause I wanted the pan). I think Red Brick is going to work good  with the quad. I am really happy with all the colors in the quad.  The  Camel color is very pretty on my skin.   That was a huge  surprise. I do like the diversity of the quads in the collection  overall.  Something for every taste. 

I love Lap of Luxury, but I feel like it was too similar to things I  already have.  I really want to wait to see the dark VV glosses and then  I will decide.  Maybe I will haul it in between collections. 

The Prowl, was on my list, and while pretty on, it wasn't what I was  looking for.  The 227 brush is on my list, but I feel like I can get it  later.


----------



## Morena.Doll (Aug 26, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sass* 

 
_Anybody know if any of the blushes shows up on NW45, NC45 and NC50 without having to dig for gold??? I'm on the website ordering...taking major chances here. Thanks in advance._

 
I want to know the same because I've barely seen any swatches of the blushes on brown skin.

I'm eyeing Uttergly Games.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Aug 26, 2010)

I was so sure that I would get the Palaced Pedigree quad and once I swatched it... meh. Two of the four colors were love but that just doesn't justify me purchasing the quad for 2 colors I won't use. I did end up with 2 of the mineralized blushes. Two items that weren't even on my list, Pet Me and Utterly Game. Of the pigments in the collections the only ones that sparked my interest were Lithe and Bloodline. I didn't even get near Lithe as a MA was going a look on someone and was right in the middle of using it. I did grab Bloodlines. It doesn't look like anything else I own. The other pigments I already have in the original jars. This is where my money went... I know they will be permanant but I couldn't help myself after swatching. The Superslick Liquid Eyeliners are the business! I got Signature Blue, Smoky Heir and Marked for Glamour. I can see myself eventually grabbing more. Yes they will not move but I had NO issue getting them off with a make up wipe. They just sort of flaked apart after a few passes of the wipe. Easier to get off than the Liquidlast liners IMO. Hope this helps someone.


----------



## ms. kendra (Aug 26, 2010)

I'm interested in...

Bloodline
Lithe 
Palace Pedigreed Quad
Lap of Luxury
Wildy Refined


----------



## shontay07108 (Aug 26, 2010)

I got Bloodline pigment, Wildly Refined lipglass and Desires and Devices liquid liner. I love them both. I also ordered Lithe pigment and Drive Me Wild lipstick from Bloomingdales. I have yet to receive them, but I have played with them and Drive Me Wild is a must have for WOC, in my opinion. 

BB and LL quads only had one or two colors I wanted, so I had to pass. I am going to get Pure Snow and On the Hunt liquid liners, also. For this collection to be so huge, it was a disappointment to me, but I am very happy with what I have.


----------



## ARmakeupjunkie (Aug 26, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sass* 

 
_Anybody know if any of the blushes shows up on NW45, NC45 and NC50 without having to dig for gold??? I'm on the website ordering...taking major chances here. Thanks in advance._

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Morena.Doll* 

 
_I want to know the same because I've barely seen any swatches of the blushes on brown skin.

I'm eyeing Uttergly Games._

 

Ladies, I am a NW45.  I only swatched the blushes on the back of my hand but that was more than enough for me to say no way.  They looked ashy on my hand and I just didn't think they would work for me.


----------



## miss_primer (Aug 26, 2010)

I ordered Bloodline Pigment and Utterly Game MB. I should receive them tomorrow.  I am thinking of getting LL Quad and maybe Pet Me MB.


----------



## Nepenthe (Aug 27, 2010)

I was at the counter for a good 45 minutes today chatting and swatching and making notes.  I'm pretty sure the other customers thought I was nuts. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I was initially drawn to the Burmese Beauty collection, but ended up quite fascinated with the Leopard Luxe.  After my epic swatch-athon I figured I could probably dupe the LL quad (and I can), and so I just figured I'd grab some pigment samples and a lipstick.  I was going to grab Drive Me Wild l/s, but I figure it's just another coral color I have.. so I stepped way outside of my usual and picked up Out Minxed instead.  It brings me great golden lipped joy. <3


----------



## afulton (Aug 27, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ARmakeupjunkie* 

 
_Ladies, I am a NW45.  I only swatched the blushes on the back of my hand but that was more than enough for me to say no way.  They looked ashy on my hand and I just didn't think they would work for me._

 
I agree!  I'm NW45 and all the blushes I swatched on my hand were very ashy.  I was utterly disappointed.


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Aug 27, 2010)

B2M for Liquid Lurex and that's it. lol


----------



## Sass (Aug 27, 2010)

I only bought a few things and one thing may be going back...

Nocturnal l/l (white)
Pure Show l/l (gold)
Lap of Luxury l/g (burgandy) - might go back 'cuz I have a gloss that looks like this
Best of Breed l/g (blue)
Kittenish l/s
Lithe pig

And that's it...unfortunately.  Didn't like the quads much at this point.  Maybe if they hit the CCO I'll pick one or two up.  *shrugs*


----------



## Ingenue (Aug 27, 2010)

I ordered the Leopard Luxe quad, Lithe pigment (I already have Old Gold and Mauvement) and The Soft Meow MSB. I've been swamped with no time to go to the MAC store, and I didn't wanna miss out! So I just ordered it online.


----------



## SoSoSteph (Aug 27, 2010)

This collection is a bore to me. Not very pigmented and a lot of dupeable colors. LOTS.


----------



## Ingenue (Aug 27, 2010)

I swatched the Lithe Pigment today. Perfect shimmer nude for me. I thought it would be too yellow or too frost, but it's not.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Aug 27, 2010)

I went back and got another  Superslick Liquid Liner. Pure Snow is absolutely stunning!!! I swatched it and the MA that went to grab it for me grabbed the last one for himself. He said he'd been with the company for 11 yrs (he's the store manager) and it takes a lot to impress him at this point. He agreed with me that the liquid liners are awesome!


----------



## Ashleybubbles83 (Aug 28, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DILLIGAF* 

 
_I went back and got another Superslick Liquid Liner. Pure Snow is absolutely stunning!!! I swatched it and the MA that went to grab it for me grabbed the last one for himself. He said he'd been with the company for 11 yrs (he's the store manager) and it takes a lot to impress him at this point. He agreed with me that the liquid liners are awesome!_

 
I agree! I bought 3 of them, and now I want the other 6!!!


----------



## bluebird08 (Aug 28, 2010)

I thought I would like at least one of the quads but I didn't. The e/s looked ashy and they lacked pigmentation. I only picked up 2 l/g (Wildly Refined and Docile)...


----------



## MAChostage (Aug 28, 2010)

I B2M for Kittenish and The Prowl l/s.  Bought Lap of Luxury l/g.  I figured that the liners are perm so I can wait.  I've got tons of liners already.  But the new ones are really pretty (and stubborn about coming off).


----------



## bobbiedoll03 (Aug 29, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ARmakeupjunkie* 

 
_Ladies, I am a NW45. I only swatched the blushes on the back of my hand but that was more than enough for me to say no way. They looked ashy on my hand and I just didn't think they would work for me._

 

agreed. i am Nc50 and i swatched them all and they looked light or ashy on me on as well.


----------



## Face2Mac (Aug 29, 2010)

The blushes swatch ashy on me too, but so does Nars Gina, Gilda and Dolce Vita but once I apply them to my skin, they are not ashy at all and the same applies with Uttery Game and Pet Me. They are dusty to me unlike any other MB's I've seen but they are basics just very light pink and very peach, So I don't think they are must-have because they are too basic unless you are just starting to get into makeup.

Not saying they aren't pretty but once I have had a day to think about it, I am thinking they are going back, I would rather pay for Nars, than these.


----------



## L281173 (Aug 29, 2010)

I checked out the Fabulous Felines collection this past Friday and I was not the least bit impressed.  I will pass


----------



## lilMAClady (Aug 29, 2010)

I worked our event yesterday and the collection is nice, but a yawn. The look I had to wear was from Palace Pedigreed. The blush is pretty. It showed up on me fine (NC45) and the quad was nice as well. I used the liners, and they stayed on beautifully, but taking them off was awful. It formed sticky balls when I tried to take it off. Not loving it. But if messy removal is something you can deal with along with the small quantity you get by all means check these out. The colors really are pretty and WOC the bright silver one can be oh so awesome on us! Nice collection but I'd recommend checking it out before you buy since it is rather dupeable and passable. 

My personal recs for WOC:
Mauvement Pigment
Burmese Beauty Quad
Antique Green Pigment
Treat Me Nice SuperSlick Liner
Drive Me Wild Lipstick
Aristo-Cat Lipstick
Kittenish Lipstick


----------



## La Dolce Diva (Aug 29, 2010)

Do not sleep on the lip colors!!!!!!!  I'm getting Docile, which is VERY close to Icecape (Lovelace and some other past collection); it's a hair darker, but has the sheer, iridescent quality that I love.  Icecape is my fave lip glass of all time, so I like being able to throw Docile in the mix.

If you're a pink lover, Of Royalty ls is CRACK!  It's like Snob and Viva Glam GAGA had a baby.  The texture is to die for!!!!  Surprisingly, I also love Liquid Lurex (not a glitter fan AT ALL) and ppl always ask me what I have on when I wear it w Hodgepodge.

Blushes- LOVE UTTERLY GAME!!! I'm an NC45/NW43, so it looks warm and just amazingly yummy.

Shadows? Eh...they're aight....

~~~~~
9/2 Update: Of Royalty + Cork lip liner + Viva Glam Gaga Lipglass = AMAZINGNESS
I got so many compliments on this today.  Kinda scary in the tube, but nice on the face, especially with a neutral eye and soft pink cheeks!


----------



## sss215 (Aug 30, 2010)

I am wearing a fab felines look today. style predator on the lid, furiously fabulous on the outer lid and in the crease. peach twist ,i passed on the blushes; but this works on the cheeks. Cunning on the lips. i love it. very simple and it comes together really nicely.


Then later, I went back to play with Style Predator a bit.  Although pretty, It does not come up on my lids as the beautiful light pumpkin that i have seen swatched on the lighter NCs and NWs.  Instead, it runs a bit golden yellow.  Straw Harvest and Off the Page run like that on me as well.   So having been faced with this dilemma before, I went back and put Red Brick over Style Prediator and re-blended, then I added a little more SP on top, and blended again.  It worked! I got that light shimmery pumpkin shade I have been seeing swatched, with a little golden yellow highlight.  Rule and MUFE #48 my other HG oranges should work in the same mix as well. I will try those next time.  So WOC, if Style Predator is  not quite hitting it, give this a try


----------



## Ashleybubbles83 (Aug 31, 2010)

i have utterly game and the soft meow blushes. and i'm not feeling em. i have to try them in a look but i'm pretty sure i'll be selling these off.

and is it me or is the new formula for mineralize shadows and blushes making things come up ashy on WOC? i bought a lot of shadows from ITG and they just don't do it for me, and I love Love LOVE MAC mineralize stuff, but the new stuff is just eh...


----------



## Kaycee37 (Aug 31, 2010)

Went to the Mac store today excited to purchase and check out the new products....
Liners are killer......but perm so no real urgency
Eye shadow quads...very average and dupable!
Lipsticks/Lipglass-dupable and not really special..
Blush.....eh!
Pigments...beautiful but perm

Ended up purchasing very little because everything i want is perm...


----------



## urbanD0LL (Aug 31, 2010)

the pigments are perm ?! i don't think so ... 
but i really like Mauvement and Bloodline, i might pick these up later on this week . 
i only picked up Docile lipglass today.
and they can't be serious with these ashy [email protected]#$ looking blushes , wth ...


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Sep 1, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Curly1908* 

 
_Despite the size of this collection, very few of the items interest me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
 *high five*
I'm totally with you dude. 
This collection should be named neutral-null-notta-nothing special-not worth-nah collection. lol


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Sep 1, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *urbanD0LL* 

 
_and they can't be serious with these ashy [email protected]#$ looking blushes , wth ...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
HUGE LOL
Maybe they're symbolic for the ash and dirt cats roll in to get clean sometimes, lol.


----------



## Notorious19 (Sep 1, 2010)

Did anyone get the Palace Pedigreed Quad? I saw a WOC tutorial on Youtube using it and now I'm kinda tempted. When I swatched at the counter, two of the pink shades looked really similar on my hand though...hmm.


----------



## misha5150 (Sep 1, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *urbanD0LL* 

 
_the pigments are perm ?! i don't think so ... 
but i really like Mauvement and Bloodline, i might pick these up later on this week . 
i only picked up Docile lipglass today.
and they can't be serious with these ashy [email protected]#$ looking blushes , wth ...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I just looked at this collection today and all I really want is Mauvement and Lithe. Lithe is super pretty in person!! A great neutral golden color. 

The blushes were an ashy chalky mess so I passed. 
The quads were ok but looked very dupable. 
The lipsticks and lipglasses were ok but I really liked Drive Me Wild and Powerful and the lipglasses Wildly Refined and Spree. 
I didn't get a chance to swatch the eyeliners but since they're perm, I'll get to them later.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Sep 1, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Notorious19* 

 
_Did anyone get the Palace Pedigreed Quad? I saw a WOC tutorial on Youtube using it and now I'm kinda tempted. When I swatched at the counter, two of the pink shades looked really similar on my hand though...hmm._

 
Was the tutorial by Songbirddiva4life?  If so, I saw that tutorial and it looked fabulous on her.  Your skin tone looks similar to hers too.  I was tempted to run out and get it myself but I know I don't need it.


----------



## shontay07108 (Sep 2, 2010)

Has anyone NC45 or 50 tried Liquid Lurex+Jealous? I'm curious about the combo. I want to try it, but I don't want to have to return it if it doesn't work out.


----------



## Ingenue (Sep 2, 2010)

Got my quad this week and wore it yesterday. I'm done with MAC eyeshadows. Seriously. The color payoff is booooooooooooooooolshyte!!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I put a MUFE (bronze) Aqua Cream up under it to make it pop, and that worked very well. The colors are gorgeous in the pan, but sheer and chalky when used alone. Without a base, it's a waste of time.

The pigments are the only things that really worked for me from this collection... save for Bloodline. That's just ugly to me... so I passed. Antique Green looks... common. Passed on that too. But I did get Lithe (perfect), Mauvement, Old Gold (because I didn't have it) and Gold Stroke.

I have the Cunning and Kittenish lipsticks. Pass on the rest.

Venomous Villans came out in the Pro Store today, but I'm gonna miss it.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm not going to be able to get there before the good stuff goes. I'll have to wait for it online.


----------



## Sass (Sep 3, 2010)

That's why I didn't get any eyeshadows. ^^^

I didn't like Bloodline either.  It doesn't show it's color in my crease.  Just looks dark.  MA put it on me, I didn't like it.  But I bought Lithe and I love it...it doesn't look like anything in the Naked palette like I thought so that's a good thing.

I like the liners though.  Going back to get the blue and black one this weekend.  I only got Kittenish and it's easy to put on.  I left Cunning because it looks and goes on like Kittenish on me.

Anyway, I give this collection a B- and it didn't get a C+ because of the liners.


----------



## stldiva (Sep 3, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shontay07108* 

 
_Has anyone NC45 or 50 tried Liquid Lurex+Jealous? I'm curious about the combo. I want to try it, but I don't want to have to return it if it doesn't work out._

 
I'm NC45. I bought it the other day and it looks nice on. I was skeptical at first, but the MUA lined my lips with chestnut and it was great.


----------



## misha5150 (Sep 4, 2010)

I went today and picked up Mauvement and Lithe. Got home and swatched Mauvement again and foiled it and looked at it again and it looked like something I had so I looked in my stash and pulled out Impassioned, a solar bits pigment, and Mauvement is only a shade lighter than Impassioned!!! I am not pleased. I will most likely take Mauvement back and get a lippie, liner or another pigment. Is Melon pigment pretty on NC45 skintones??? I've been lemming on getting it but never got a chance to swatch it. TIA!!


----------



## urbanD0LL (Sep 4, 2010)

omg i just lost Docile at the club , i'm so going to get it tomorrow morning , hopefully they still have it


----------



## Cocosmith (Sep 6, 2010)

Ok, So I ended up getting a few things from this quad, even though it didn't Wow!!!!! me, but because I'm a Addict!!!! I couldn't leave empty handed
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




1. Cunning-l/s
2. Lap of Luxury- l/g
3. Fancy Cat

I did have Kittenish, but it was too much like Cunning, so I took it back.  So while I was in the store the MAC MUA was wearing the Burmese Quad. OMG!!!! it was so FREAKY Beautiful
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, I had to buy it.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Yea so I got the Burmese Quad too.  KRAZI!!!!!


----------



## captodometer (Sep 10, 2010)

Saw the collection in person for the first time today.  Totally not impressed
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The quads were chalky and had no color payoff; could barely even see them on my skin. And everything else that I would have possibly been interested in looked identical to some other MAC color that I already own.  I bought absolutely nothing. The short handle brushes might be a winner, though.


----------



## Blushbaby (Oct 3, 2010)

I've just seen a FOTD using the Bermuse Beauty quad by our very own Tish and damn it looks amazing on her.

However, obviously it's sold out and I was wondering which e/s to use as dupes.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## sss215 (Oct 4, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Blushbaby* 

 
_I've just seen a FOTD using the Bermuse Beauty quad by our very own Tish and damn it looks amazing on her.

However, obviously it's sold out and I was wondering which e/s to use as dupes.

Thanks in advance._

 
I know Club and a little Antique Green for the color Burmese Beauty. Showstopper is in there, you may have that. Skintone 2 is a repromote also.  Shroom for Prized maybe.


----------

